# St. Marks or Steinhatchee



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone been out on the flats near St. Marks or Steinhatchee?


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you looking for general information or recent reports?


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

I went out of the econfina river last week which is just down the road from st marks.....we smacked the trout in 4-6 ft of water. Had a 2 man limit in no time. Also had a buddy go to steinhatchee the other day and they did good as well.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just looking for rencent reports. St. Marks is my old stomping grounds, but havent been in a while. Have the trout moved out to the flats yet?


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes sir they have....we only ran about a mile from shore, 3-7ft is the ticket right now. The grass was not bad at all, so we fished a jig with a gulp, no popping cork all day. When the tide started to change, we caught most of our 10 keepers in a 15 minute time period.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Plenty of trout*



afcopper15 said:


> Just looking for rencent reports. St. Marks is my old stomping grounds, but havent been in a while. Have the trout moved out to the flats yet?


Steinhatchee--- I was there 4/12, 4/13, 4/14. Plenty of trout biting. Boat ride at slack tide, catch plenty of fish in 3-5' when the tide is running strong. Lots of folks catching trout. Reds are in near shore line, too. Spanish macs increase every week. Can't miss if the boat engine runs! 5 days before/after new moon in April is always a good daytime bite.

Catch em up


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i fished st marks for years when i lived in tallahassee i did it all wade fishing around the lighthouse the secret is catching live ballyhoo for bait big trout love them and there are spanish or ceros that run 6 to 12 lbs that are unlike anything i have caught in this area and i even managed to get a few legal cobia its a fun place to fish it was 13 years back when i fished it but the ballyhoo show up every year around mid may and they will be on the east side of the small jetty good luck


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Steinhatchee*

Friend called from Steinhatchee yesterday, "No problem catching a limit of trout Sunday" from a 16' skiff. The weather was poor, so he fished 2-3 miles south and stayed in shallow water around Hardy point. Shallow water helps keep wave height down. No reds made it to the boat.


----------

